# Kontakt 2 stopped working.



## Marsdy (Feb 24, 2006)

Once again I'm reminded why I try and avoid NI products :( :roll: 

I was about to get down to some serious sample editing this weekend and K2 suddenly decides to freeze when starting up. This is both the AU in Logic and Standalone versions on my G5.

I've trashed plists, fixed permissions, re-installed but it just hangs and I have to force quit. The only change to my system I can think of is I have stopped using a dodgy firewire drive which I think was included in a path in K2 somewhere. I've tried plugging it in again but no joy. And anyway I've reinstalled and trashed prefs etc.

I've emailed NI tech support but it's late Friday and they're probably not going to get back to me until next week.

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 24, 2006)

You should really post on the Kontakt forum as well: http://www.nativeinstruments.de/forum_u ... y.php?f=33


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 24, 2006)

Done. Forgot about that.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 24, 2006)

Dave,
Have you repaired permissions? When I've run into this sort of thing I usually run Onyx or Xupport. Both are available on the Apple OS X downloads page under System/Disk utilities.
Also Tech Tool Pro has bailed me out of seemingly impossible scrapes with doom.
J


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks J

Yes I repaired permissions. Suprisingly, NI got back really quick and they said it might have been a permission issue they had with OSX 10.4.2 which I was still using. 

So.... At their request, I updated to 10.4.5 which I was a bit reluctant to do because everything else is working pretty well. K2 is still not working though!

And there was me thinking of spending Friday night in the pub... Doh!


----------



## Marsdy (Feb 24, 2006)

Up and running again.

Needed to upgrade to 2.0.2

Here's a thing... 

I hadn't registered K2 on my Logic DAW G5. I wanted to run in demo mode for 30 days to see if it was stable. If it wasn't stable I then had the option of using the two licences I've got on my Giga PCs or another Mac or whatever. And it wasn't stable was it.... duh!!!!! 

Trouble is, you can't run NI updaters on apps that haven't been authorized. I had to register the software to update it to the latest version so I've now tied a licence up on my Logic G5. If this proves to be unstable... duh... I'll have to deauthorize this machine to get my two GS machines up and running with K2. 

And then if by some miraculous fluke of evolution K2 one day becomes stable in Logic, I'm stuffed because my Logic G5's hardware profile has now been deauthorized.

This sucks.

It's this sort of crap that drives people to use pirated software. 

I wouln't mind but I'm going to run into the same sort of crap with VSL's new plug-in, East West's new plug-in, don't get me started on f****** Gigastudio, and as for that Halion plug-in crap... no way buddy...


----------

